# little french garden 2013



## captain canyon (Oct 13, 2009)

antechamber 





the seamstress in the garage 





the garden


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Nice collection of ghouls you have there

You make very good use of more subtle animations like turning eyes and slight head or jaw movements in some of your props. I expect those made some of your visitors do the double-take when they caught the motion out of the corner of their eyes.


----------



## Wispurs (Oct 9, 2012)

The seamstress is my favorite I think. I liked the whole arrangement.
thanks for sharing!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Looks great Captain! Nice atmosphere you have created with a great collection of cool props.

Couldn't help notice the camera focusing on the mannequin boobs to the left of the seamstress. Thanks for that!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Wicked cool and rather eerie!


----------

